# Coumadin Therapy Correct coding sequence



## NAKARAK2 (Dec 23, 2009)

When coding coumadin therapy do I use the initial diagnosis as primary such as atrial fibrillation and the therapy code V58.61 as secondary?  Or do I just use the V58.61 for the coumadin therapy?


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 28, 2009)

I always use the 427.31 as the primary (only if it is documented) and the V code as secondary. Have you been having problems getting the V code paid as primary? I have many accounts that do not have the a fib code and the V code has to go as the primary and I do not recall having any problems getting it paid that way either.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2009)

V58.6x codes are secondary only since 2003.  The Coding Clinics state the correct way to code for a coumadin encounter is to use the V58.83 (encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring) first then the V58.6x, then the code for say Afib as third if you have it.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 28, 2009)

Deb, I had no idea. Thanks for the info

Hope you had a good Hoilday! I'm just glad that it's over...


----------

